# Home Coffee Bar Setup



## gm031193 (Apr 17, 2020)

Like many others I have used the lockdown to develop my home espresso making skills using the wealth of knowledge on this website! Still developing my setup and have order a PID and a few more VST baskets 

Towels of course courtesy of @MildredM and the slim drip tray also from this forum


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks fab! The artwork too!!!


----------



## gm031193 (Apr 17, 2020)

MildredM said:


> Looks fab! The artwork too!!!


 Thanks! My partner made it for me


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

The plant has to go, unless its a compromise, a form of blackmail 😇.

Jon.


----------

